# Thumbnails erstellen



## Aufziehvogel (30. November 2004)

Hallo Forum,

 ich bin auf der Suche nach einer simplen Klasse um Thumbnails von Jpeg Bildern zu erstellen, ich bin schon dabei das netzt zu durchwühlen aber falls jemand von euch etwas parat hat würde ich mich natürlich darüber freuen.

 Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. November 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.geom.AffineTransform;
import java.awt.image.AffineTransformOp;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;

public class Test21 {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		File f = new File("c:/imgs");
		File[] files = f.listFiles();
		for (int i = 0; i < files.length; i++) {
			File file = files[i];
			if (!file.isDirectory() && file.getName().endsWith(".jpg")) {
				try {
					BufferedImage img = ImageIO.read(file);

					AffineTransform transform = AffineTransform
							.getScaleInstance(0.5, 0.5);
					AffineTransformOp op = new AffineTransformOp(transform,
							null);
					
					BufferedImage scaledImage = op.filter(img, null);

					ImageIO.write(scaledImage, "jpeg", new File(file
							.getAbsolutePath()
							+ "small_" + file.getName()));

				} catch (IOException e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Aufziehvogel (30. November 2004)

merci, genau das was ich brauchte.

Vielen Dank Tom!


----------

